# "Albatross/Butterfly Style



## Flatband

I think this style is so elegant and graceful,I just had to try it! Tomorrow I'll get my chance.Today I rigged up my "Albatross/Butterfly" Slingshot. It is a very old frame (15 years?) that I carved from Black Walnut. One of the forks is a little longer then the other. That was not done on purpose,I just free carved it and that's the way it ended up. I think it might be good though for this style. I also finished another one from a blow down branch I found on the street. As luck would have it,the piece is Curly Maple-a favorite wood.This will also be an Albatross shooter. I will try this method tomorrow. My will is made out and all my slingshots will go to Mel, Fish,Tex,Aaron and Harp if I end up shooting my head off!! Flatband


----------



## USASlingshot

those are some long bands! have fun


----------



## juliusjonzon

Cool LONG bands! Can you shoot butterfly with hammergrip?


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## Flatband

I had an opportunity today to shoot using the Albatross/Butterfly style. Well,the first few shots didn't even hit the catch box! Then I hit a few and missed a few. After like 30 or so shots,I was putting them in a circle of about 1 foot in diameter. Not too bad but I won't be hitting cans any time soon! This style will take some practice and man the ball moves at some speed too!!!! I measured my draw and it was 63 inches!! Fun style and you feel like one of those Japanese bow shooters when using it-very cool! Flatband


----------



## A+ Slingshots

It really is a lot of fun!!!







I'm having a blast experimenting with this style. On Thursday I shot enough I was hitting cans again!!! For several days after doing so for the camera I didn't very well.







It's just like any other style I guess...takes lots of practice. For me two critical things are having a "small" pouch, and letting the band lightly touch me cheek at full draw. It has never slapped or hurt me this way, and it really increases accuracy. When I first tried it months ago without much research I used a regular size pouch and it grazed my cheek a little bit, but no more with a smaller pouch. BTW...It kind of is like being a Japanese Archer but even more extended.


----------



## dgui

Hey Flatband, Can you provide us with some video ?


----------



## Flatband

Hi Darrel,

couldn't make a video today but plan on one real soon Bud! This is fun and yes Perry is right, a very small pouch helps and I even took it one step further and used one of my stiff double cupped pouches designed just for 3/8" ammo. Very easy to hold -now I just have to practice hitting something! Cool!







Flatband


----------



## dgui

Flatband said:


> Hi Darrel,
> 
> couldn't make a video today but plan on one real soon Bud! This is fun and yes Perry is right, a very small pouch helps and I even took it one step further and used one of my stiff double cupped pouches designed just for 3/8" ammo. Very easy to hold -now I just have to practice hitting something! Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatband


I just love to see video of Pros or just plinkers. My lovely has loaned me her camera that takes video but no sound so you wont hear a plink if I should get lucky. As soon as I can figure out how take video and download and then send it I will be adding to the confusion. I will be looking farward to seeing the grand master shooting something with a double cupped 3/8 molded something or other. Happy Shooting.


----------



## mr.joel

For me, I seem to get incredible accuracy at first, then somehow after awhile "lose it," and start getting fork hits, terrible accuracy, etc. I will practice more but as of now too unpredictable for me to think I can hit things proficiently though. Is there a preferred fork style for this style of shooting?


----------



## NightKnight

As much as I would love to inherit your slingshots, I would hate to see something happen to you!

What material are the bands made from?


----------



## dgui

mr.joel said:


> For me, I seem to get incredible accuracy at first, then somehow after awhile "lose it," and start getting fork hits, terrible accuracy, etc. I will practice more but as of now too unpredictable for me to think I can hit things proficiently though. Is there a preferred fork style for this style of shooting?


If you are shooting Gangster Style then stop and tilt your fork forward by 15 or 20 degress and presto no more fork hits will come.


----------



## USASlingshot

Gangster style


----------



## Flatband

HI Aaron,
I used an old set of exercise bands from "Resist-a-band". Company based out of Florida. Really good thin band with a lot of stretch-just what you need with this style. They're Latex and the same as Theraband and many other exercise bands out there. Flatband


----------



## dgui

USASlingshot said:


> Gangster style


OK! My Bad, Gangsta Style.


----------



## mr.joel

Wow, I thought I was supposed to tilt the forks backward and flip on release...guess I was wrong thanks!


----------



## mr.joel

I mean, thanks, dawg!


----------



## dgui

Look Brother Joel most peeps like to do the flip forward at the moment of release so they dont get the hand slapped. I just dont see the point in attempting to have to flip presicely with every shot. So my style is to already have the forks at the projected end flip release point anyway and it avoid needless step that will add to the possibility of a mis. And no sidearm Gangsta for me that is a definite fork/finger hit for me. In addition aiming is futile for varying distances. Intuitive shooting works best. At least for me so my brain does an auto calculation and it will let you know when it is right to release. I guess this is my load of c - - p on the heapa pile.


----------



## mr.joel

B-sho!


----------



## pelleteer

Yo, yo, dawgs! Flatband be kickin' it gangsta style fo shizzle!


----------



## NaturalFork

Flatband said:


> HI Aaron,
> I used an old set of exercise bands from "Resist-a-band". Company based out of Florida. Really good thin band with a lot of stretch-just what you need with this style. They're Latex and the same as Theraband and many other exercise bands out there. Flatband


I checked out that resist-a-band stuff. Pretty cheap stuff. How is it compared to thera?


----------



## pelleteer

I'm wondering too. Just checked ebay and Thera runs about $9-10 shipped for 5'. I saw some Resist-a-Band at $22 shipped for 18'.


----------



## dgui

RecurveMaster said:


> HI Aaron,
> I used an old set of exercise bands from "Resist-a-band". Company based out of Florida. Really good thin band with a lot of stretch-just what you need with this style. They're Latex and the same as Theraband and many other exercise bands out there. Flatband


I checked out that resist-a-band stuff. Pretty cheap stuff. How is it compared to thera?
[/quote]

How does that big chief slingshot workin for ya? Does the cd teach you how to hit things stationary and on the move? Is it worth it?


----------



## NaturalFork

dgui said:


> HI Aaron,
> I used an old set of exercise bands from "Resist-a-band". Company based out of Florida. Really good thin band with a lot of stretch-just what you need with this style. They're Latex and the same as Theraband and many other exercise bands out there. Flatband


I checked out that resist-a-band stuff. Pretty cheap stuff. How is it compared to thera?
[/quote]

How does that big chief slingshot workin for ya? Does the cd teach you how to hit things stationary and on the move? Is it worth it?
[/quote]

The Chief AJ quickpoint slingshot is great. I shoot awesome with it. I shoot multiple slingshots everyday and this is one of my most accurate. As far as the DVD goes, you can watch the whole thing on youtube. Pretty nice little package though. Well worth the money.


----------



## Flatband

Know what I'm sayin? Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork

Am I being made fun of?


----------



## pelleteer

RecurveMaster said:


> Am I being made fun of?


In what way?


----------



## Flatband

Nobody making fun of anyone here Bud, I was just replying to Scotts post about Flatband with the Gangsta style going Butterfly!! Don't know where his post went though. Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork

Flatband said:


> Nobody making fun of anyone here Bud, I was just replying to Scotts post about Flatband with the Gangsta style going Butterfly!! Don't know where his post went though. Flatband


Yea I figured that out.


----------



## pelleteer

pelleteer said:


> Yo, yo, dawgs! Flatband be kickin' it gangsta style fo shizzle!


I believe this was the one. Word, homies! Peace out!


----------



## Flatband

I tell ya guys, a 57 year old kid like me shouldn't be havin this much fun! I did some more Albatross style shooting this weekend-full draw 63 inches but we changed something up this time. Last weekend I used an "Over the top" style shooter,which is okay but I prefer a "through the throat" style. i rigged up a 3/8" Aluminum rod frame and boy what a difference. I was shooting from only 30 feet but the cans were taking a beating. Just hitting a few using this style was an accomplishment for me. No Chrony with me but an educated guess by the way the 9.5mm balls were tearing through the soda cans with the cans not moving that much (a sure indicator of high speed)-maybe 300-310fps. I am having a blast using this style. Who ever said you can't teach an old dog new tricks? Hey, I'm always ready to learn something new. I'm constantly learning about this little forked stick of ours too!







Albatross/Butterfly ROCKS!! Flatband







PS - i have got to make a video!


----------



## smitty

Please make a video ! You will have so much to help others out with because all you've learned will be fresh to you. I have been trying to extend my draw length by cocking my pouch arm all the way back with my elbow bent where my pouch is behind my ear and even that little bit helps speed. I'm chicken to try further until I get used to a few inches longer draw. Concerns of smacking myself in the ear come quickly to mind and sending a stray shot through the neighbors' front window might cause me a bit of trouble too.


----------



## Flatband

i tell ya Smitty this is awesome!!!! I was chicken at first too Bud,but then I said heck, I have 2 ears and 2 cheeks so if I lose one-WTH! I have been meaning to make a few more videos but then as you know something always seems to come up of late. I'm like a kid with a new toy using this style. I also feel like that Japanese Archer(Tom Cruise buddy) in "The Last Samurai" (great movie BTW). The style is so classy and cool! Flatband


----------



## A+ Slingshots

That's awesome Gary!!! That is exactly how I've been feeling too. I love it!!! I may never go back to the regular style.








My draw is only 58" but it really changes everything!!!!


----------



## dgui

A+ Slingshots said:


> That's awesome Gary!!! That is exactly how I've been feeling too. I love it!!! I may never go back to the regular style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My draw is only 58" but it really changes everything!!!!


Now thats the style I like. Very impressive Draw. Now show us some Video of some cans getting smaked .


----------



## dgui

Flatband said:


> I tell ya guys, a 57 year old kid like me shouldn't be havin this much fun! I did some more Albatross style shooting this weekend-full draw 63 inches but we changed something up this time. Last weekend I used an "Over the top" style shooter,which is okay but I prefer a "through the throat" style. i rigged up a 3/8" Aluminum rod frame and boy what a difference. I was shooting from only 30 feet but the cans were taking a beating. Just hitting a few using this style was an accomplishment for me. No Chrony with me but an educated guess by the way the 9.5mm balls were tearing through the soda cans with the cans not moving that much (a sure indicator of high speed)-maybe 300-310fps. I am having a blast using this style. Who ever said you can't teach an old dog new tricks? Hey, I'm always ready to learn something new. I'm constantly learning about this little forked stick of ours too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albatross/Butterfly ROCKS!! Flatband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - i have got to make a video!


Yea Gary its a blast, no, it exhilerating sort of like your first parachute jump when your blasting away. You must give up some video soon.


----------



## dgui

RecurveMaster said:


> Am I being made fun of?


No way, this slingshot stuff is serious and we all have a style that works for us and I respect that. If its me referring to Grangsta Style I just mean holding the shooter on its side thats all. Gangsta for me equals a thumb smash but Lord bless the ons who can do it.

Much Respect,
dgui


----------



## dgui

dgui said:


> Am I being made fun of?


No way, this slingshot stuff is serious and we all have a style that works for us and I respect that. If its me referring to Grangsta Style I just mean holding the shooter on its side thats all. Gangsta for me equals a thumb smash but, Lord bless the ons who can do it.

Much Respect,
dgui
[/quote]


----------



## A+ Slingshots

dgui I'll try to do some video soon of the Butterfly Style.... I know you and some others have been asking.... I've honestly just been too busy.


----------



## Sam

Do you guys think the butterfly style would be suitable for hunting?


----------



## ZDP-189

Yes, if you can hit stuff.


----------



## Sam

ZDP-189 said:


> Yes, if you can hit stuff.


How would you shoot at something that's above head height, say in a tree?


----------



## harpersgrace

Dig a big hole for your off arm and lie on the ground...


----------



## Matt

Sam said:


> Yes, if you can hit stuff.


How would you shoot at something that's above head height, say in a tree?
[/quote]

You have to aim a little higher on the target than you would at head height


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Sam said:


> Yes, if you can hit stuff.


How would you shoot at something that's above head height, say in a tree?
[/quote]

Easy... You just tilt you arms....one higher....one lower and angle your torso a bit as well.


----------



## NoSugarRob

[


----------



## Flatband

With that kind of draw I would say yes. The speed is really good and also if you have good upper body and arm strength,you could go to heavier bands and heavier ammo really giving you an edge as far as hunting. Flatband


----------



## dgui

A+ Slingshots said:


> dgui I'll try to do some video soon of the Butterfly Style.... I know you and some others have been asking.... I've honestly just been too busy.


That woudl be great I love to see the Masters in Action. I would request to see cans exploding and things popping and flying around. Could you get a few arial shots in. Whenever you can.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

dgui said:


> dgui I'll try to do some video soon of the Butterfly Style.... I know you and some others have been asking.... I've honestly just been too busy.


That woudl be great I love to see the Masters in Action. I would request to see cans exploding and things popping and flying around. Could you get a few arial shots in. Whenever you can.
[/quote]








You must have me confused with someone else friend.... no "Master" here... just an enthusiast and an Artisan Craftsman. Never tried to shoot anything out of the air with my slingshot in my life. There were always too any things a stray stone might hit. As for cans and stuff... I do my best, and some days are better than others just like everyone else.







"Ruffus Hussey" I'm not!!!! Maybe with a few more years of practice???


----------



## Dayhiker

I think I might give up this butterfly shooting. It really threw me off my game with my regular technique, and it seemed to have bothered my hands more even with the lighter draw, after many shots.


----------



## dgui

Dayhiker said:


> I think I might give up this butterfly shooting. It really threw me off my game with my regular technique, and it seemed to have bothered my hands more even with the lighter draw, after many shots.


You gotta go with what works for you.


----------



## USASlingshot

i just ordered theraband blue and cant wait to try some butterfly on a few new designs


----------



## Darb

I'd never seen "butterfly" style prior to this past weekend's shootaround, but once I did the inherent physics became readily apparent. On the one hand, by lengthening the bands, you're increasing the distance/duration that the energy in the bands can act on the shot it's propelling, the overall effect of which is that dramatically less force is needed to achieve the same velocity. The drawback (pun intended) is that the shooting form requires a somewhat higher level of proficency and control in order to maintain the same accuracy as standard.

Anyway, I have a bad shoulder, so I'll be playing around with the style at some point.


----------



## joseph_curwen

I started learning butterfly in the middle of june.
At the begining, i was really disapointed with my accuracy, but i stuck with the style.

Time after time, i reduced the draw weight, and i thinks this is the key. Now i use Black thera instead gold.

Butterfly good for hunting? Well, i got my first rabbit with that style, a magpie, and several pigeons and doves since. Shooting high is not a problem at all, most of the pigeons were on top of electric poles,

I get really good speed with that style, and it is a real advantage with game birds.

In addition, shooting a single layer of Black Thera is really silent with that style.

Concerning accuracy, after few months, My favorite range is 15m, where i can hit a soda can regularly, and at 8-10m, i shoot film canisters easily.

The only drawback i found, is that with butterfly style, i take more time to make the shot. For the moment, i can't do wing shooting, but it isn't a real drawback for hunting, imho.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I don't know who might be the best wing shooter around, but I would guess it would be an instinctive shooter like Jaybird or another fellow (won't let me use his name) in Tennessee. The Tennessean has been reported to me to be able to shoot aspirin out of the air that others throw up. This I will have to see to believe though. I have found out in the past that reputations are mostly better than the real thing. I think that it was Ole Rough Rider Teddy that said "Speak soft and carry a big stick" I have shot with several local legends and found out that they did not live up to there reputation. You know that some time somebody will see you shoot so that is why I don't talk too much about my ability. A lot of people have seen me shoot and I am not the best shooter in the world. I am a fair to the middle shooter until things start getting thrown up into the air, and then I am not that great. I have been working on wing shooting a little. -- Tex -- PS, Look at my quote below, that is the problem I must consistently work on!


----------



## Jaybird

Sam
When your target is higher or lower than you shoot a little low.The target always looks further than it actually is.Same as with a rifle uphill or down.


----------



## Darb

joseph_curwen said:


> I started learning butterfly in the middle of june.
> At the begining, i was really disapointed with my accuracy, but i stuck with the style.
> 
> Time after time, i reduced the draw weight, and i thinks this is the key. Now i use Black thera instead gold.
> 
> Butterfly good for hunting? Well, i got my first rabbit with that style, a magpie, and several pigeons and doves since. Shooting high is not a problem at all, most of the pigeons were on top of electric poles,
> 
> I get really good speed with that style, and it is a real advantage with game birds.
> 
> In addition, shooting a single layer of Black Thera is really silent with that style.
> 
> Concerning accuracy, after few months, My favorite range is 15m, where i can hit a soda can regularly, and at 8-10m, i shoot film canisters easily.
> 
> The only drawback i found, is that with butterfly style, i take more time to make the shot. For the moment, i can't do wing shooting, but it isn't a real drawback for hunting, imho.


Say Joe,

I'm a real fiend for cooking (all ethnicities) ... do you have a good book or website to recommend on how to hang/pluck and prepare game birds ? I've got one book with a decent chapter on it, but I'm keen to find something with more practical detail.


----------



## Xidoo

I would rather call this shooting style "Dragonfly" since this insect is most of the time with its wings flat open.Besides it is a predator, fast and unpredectable just like a slingshot. Saludos.


----------



## PandaMan

I've just started using butterfly/albatross/dragonfly style recently, to fire me 560 grain flechettes. It's proving very effective power-wise, but I haven't yet managed to test my accuracy out properly.


----------

